# CAR SHOW SIGNS



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

IF YOU NEED A SIGN DONE HIT ME UP @ 623-221-4376 - ANTHONY-
$ 100 FLAT RATE. I CAN ALSO SHIP ANYWHERE IF NEEDED!!


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

HERES SOME RECENT SIGNS IVE DONE :biggrin:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice :biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

dam thats some nice work, ill be hitting u up for a sign, not sure whos painting the car, so when its all done, ill defenitely want a sign. considering my old signs, cost me more, and didnt look as clean as those u do.


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Mar 8 2008, 08:10 PM~10123620
> *dam thats some nice work, ill be hitting u up for a sign, not sure whos painting the car, so when its all done, ill defenitely want a sign. considering my old signs, cost me more, and didnt look as clean as those u do.
> *


THANKS HOMIE, LET ME KNOW WHEN UR READY :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:biggrin: Looks real good


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 9 2008, 11:48 AM~10126779
> *:biggrin: Looks real good
> *


THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

nice signs homie


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Mar 10 2008, 08:11 PM~10138072
> *nice signs homie
> *


THANKS MAN


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

how big are the signs? do we just give you the info? thanks


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

Looks good :cheesy:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Mar 11 2008, 04:13 PM~10144934
> *how big are the signs? do we just give you the info? thanks
> *


same here, i want one too :biggrin: pm me info


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Nice :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Mar 11 2008, 05:13 PM~10144934
> *how big are the signs? do we just give you the info? thanks
> *


 THEY ARE NORMALLY 24 X 30 OR 24 X 18 WHICHEVER SIZE U WANT ON 1/8 INCH PLEXIGLASS. I JUST NEED THE INFO U WANT ON IT AND A PIC OF THE CAR SO I CAN MATCH IT UP. THEY RUN $100. I CAN ALSO SHIP THEM OUT,PRICE DEPENDS ON WHERE UR AT!!


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Mar 12 2008, 12:38 PM~10151918
> *THEY ARE NORMALLY 24 X 30  OR 24 X 18 WHICHEVER SIZE U WANT ON 1/8 INCH PLEXIGLASS. I JUST NEED THE INFO U WANT ON IT AND A PIC OF THE CAR SO I CAN MATCH IT UP. THEY RUN $100. I CAN ALSO SHIP THEM OUT,PRICE DEPENDS ON WHERE UR AT!!
> *


thanks, will be contacting u really soon


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Mar 12 2008, 06:08 PM~10154098
> *thanks, will be contacting u really soon
> *


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Mar 12 2008, 09:35 PM~10156256
> *:wave:
> *


HEY WHATS UP!


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Mar 13 2008, 12:46 PM~10160126
> *HEY WHATS UP!
> *


Nothing much bro.. just working.. TGIF


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Thanks again for the sign! My son got lots of compliments on it. 




:thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Mar 14 2008, 10:27 AM~10167290
> *Thanks again for the sign!  My son got lots of compliments on it.
> :thumbsup:
> *


YOUR WELCOME!! :biggrin:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

please pm me your address so i can send the $$$. thanks
check the link for the pics. if u need more pm or call me209- 676-1000
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=315292


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Mar 14 2008, 05:46 PM~10170436
> *please pm me your address so i can send the $$$. thanks
> check the link for the pics. if u need more pm or call me209- 676-1000
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=315292
> *


PM SENT :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Real nice work. When car is finished i'll be hitting you up on a sign. :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*NICE!*


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Mar 14 2008, 09:47 PM~10172109
> *Real nice work. When car is finished i'll be hitting you up on a sign. :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

CANT WAIT TO SEE IT ANTHONY :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Mar 16 2008, 09:30 AM~10179664
> *CANT WAIT TO SEE IT ANTHONY :biggrin:
> *


ITS ON ITS WAY TODAY PAUL!!


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

HERES THE LATEST ONE FOR PAUL FROM LUXURIOUS CC,SAN JOSE!!!


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

thank you once again anthony, your services are great and very fast.
i am very impressed with your work brother


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Mar 17 2008, 04:44 PM~10190513
> *thank you once again anthony, your services are great and very fast.
> i am very impressed with your work brother
> *


THANKS PAUL,PLEASURE DOIN BUSINESS WITH YOU!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn nice work homie i will call you this week


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

you ship to Canada too?


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 17 2008, 05:01 PM~10190659
> *damn nice work homie i will call you this week
> *


COOL


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 17 2008, 05:03 PM~10190678
> *you ship to Canada too?
> *


YES SIR!


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

HERES ONE FOR BENGIE OF CARNALES UNIDOS,MERCED CA.


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Looks Good!!!!


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by muffin_man_@Mar 18 2008, 09:09 PM~10202037
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Looks Good!!!!
> *


THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

BADASS SIGN!


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Mar 18 2008, 10:32 PM~10202766
> *BADASS SIGN!
> *


thanks,hey homie post a pic of yours,i forgot to take a pic of it
:banghead:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Mar 19 2008, 07:10 AM~10204069
> *thanks,hey homie post a pic of yours,i forgot to take a pic of it
> :banghead:
> *


Cool :thumbsup: I'll do that..


----------



## goose (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Mar 18 2008, 08:41 PM~10201831
> *HERES ONE FOR BENGIE OF CARNALES UNIDOS,MERCED CA.
> 
> 
> ...


GET DOWN DEMON !!!!!!!! THATS VERY CHERRY ....PALO!!!!!AND THATS HOW WE DO IT IN ARIZONA FOOL ! :biggrin: uffin: :yes:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by goose_@Mar 19 2008, 03:50 PM~10208050
> *GET DOWN DEMON !!!!!!!!  THATS  VERY CHERRY ....PALO!!!!!AND THATS HOW WE DO IT IN ARIZONA FOOL ! :biggrin:  uffin:  :yes:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: THANKS


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Mar 19 2008, 04:57 PM~10208643
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cool thanks for posting it up homie!!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

Its all good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:uh: Quadruple post


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Mar 19 2008, 07:03 PM~10209834
> *:uh:  Quadruple post
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)




----------



## goose (Oct 10, 2007)

how much for a yard sale sign . uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by goose_@Mar 20 2008, 03:54 PM~10216796
> *how much for a yard sale sign .  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

ttt


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## goose (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Mar 24 2008, 07:58 AM~10240812
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by goose_@Mar 24 2008, 03:34 PM~10244103
> *
> *


QUE PASO GOOSE? :cheesy:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

bump


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

ttt


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by goose_@Mar 20 2008, 02:54 PM~10216796
> *how much for a yard sale sign .  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

got the sign, looks great :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Mar 25 2008, 08:56 PM~10256249
> *got the sign, looks great :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie,glad u like it!!


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

signs look cool homie!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Mar 26 2008, 11:04 PM~10265590
> *signs look cool homie!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)




----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)




----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

ttt for a man that gots mad talent :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Apr 1 2008, 03:07 PM~10309205
> *ttt for a man that gots mad talent :biggrin:
> *


THATS MAN, HOWS IT GOIN?


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Apr 1 2008, 03:52 PM~10310108
> *THATS MAN, HOWS IT GOIN?
> *


good bro, gonna have some of my members calling you for some signs


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Apr 1 2008, 06:25 PM~10310927
> *good bro, gonna have some of my members calling you for some signs
> *


COOL, I APPRECIATE THE BUSINESS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Apr 2 2008, 01:35 PM~10318185
> *COOL, I APPRECIATE THE BUSINESS HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


i appreciate your work :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Apr 2 2008, 05:33 PM~10319621
> *i appreciate your work :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Apr 3 2008, 04:03 PM~10327732
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR POSTIN IT UP HOMIE! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

heres my personal sign










i can also wood burn clocks with club logos!
these run 120 bucks


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Apr 3 2008, 05:03 PM~10327732
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice....


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Apr 3 2008, 07:44 PM~10329572
> *Nice....
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Apr 3 2008, 06:35 PM~10328862
> *these run 120 bucks
> 
> 
> ...



So people know what time it is! Literally. :thumbsup:

I'll be hitting you up soon, for another sign.


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Apr 3 2008, 10:34 PM~10330724
> *thanks :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Apr 4 2008, 12:59 AM~10332068
> *So people know what time it is! Literally. :thumbsup:
> 
> I'll be hitting you up soon, for another sign.
> *


cool homie,thanks again!


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

bump


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## goose (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Apr 6 2008, 07:35 AM~10346517
> *bump
> *




BUMP CITY uffin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by goose_@Apr 8 2008, 03:23 PM~10366089
> *BUMP CITY uffin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)




----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Apr 11 2008, 09:54 PM~10396016
> *:biggrin:
> *


whats up homie? :biggrin:


----------



## Oatmeal (Apr 12, 2008)




----------



## goose (Oct 10, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

TTT


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)




----------



## arizonatime (May 2, 2008)




----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt for a good ass deal...nice work Anthony.....


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jun 19 2008, 09:19 PM~10910477
> *ttt for a good ass deal...nice work Anthony.....
> *


thanks homie!! :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)




----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)




----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS_@Jun 24 2008, 09:39 PM~10945018
> *
> *


WHATS UP DANNY?


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jun 26 2008, 05:22 PM~10958012
> *WHATS UP DANNY?
> *


anything yet???


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jun 26 2008, 03:22 PM~10958012
> *WHATS UP DANNY?
> *


wuz up ant.....howz thang? u ready 4 da baby?


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS_@Jun 26 2008, 09:14 PM~10960565
> *wuz up ant.....howz thang? u ready 4 da baby?
> *


COOL MAN, SURE AM,JUST 10 MORE DAYS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jun 26 2008, 07:43 PM~10959821
> *anything yet???
> *


YUP IT SHIPPED OUT YESTERDAY WITH DHL!! I GOT YOUR LETTER THIS MORNING :biggrin: I POSTED PICS BEFORE I GOT THE LETTER SO I DELETED THEM HAHA!!!


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)




----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

HERE YOU GO SAL, HOPE U LIKE IT :biggrin: I PUT YOUR NAME ON IT AFTER I TOOK THE PICS!!


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jul 1 2008, 02:24 PM~10991211
> *HERE YOU GO SAL, HOPE U LIKE IT :biggrin: I PUT YOUR NAME ON IT AFTER I TOOK THE PICS!!
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jul 1 2008, 04:24 PM~10991211
> *HERE YOU GO SAL, HOPE U LIKE IT :biggrin: I PUT YOUR NAME ON IT AFTER I TOOK THE PICS!!
> 
> 
> ...


damn anthony...you got down!.....looks bad ass


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skan91_@Jul 1 2008, 06:18 PM~10992321
> *damn anthony...you got down!.....looks bad ass
> *


thanks sal!!


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

...............................ATTENTION - ATTENTION - ATTENTION................................

CAR CLUBS, PARTY KREWZ, BREAKERS, RAP ARTIST, SPORT TEAMS, BUISNESSES, PROMOTERS

GET THEM SHIRTS MADE FOR A KOO PRICE!.....holla at me ill HOOK it up!!

I GOT THEM PRO CLUBS ALSO cheaper then them chineese people...










..........................................SUPER EVENTS ENT................................................


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

looks real good homie.. :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

badass work, dawg :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Jul 12 2008, 01:53 PM~11072404
> *looks real good homie.. :thumbsup:
> *


THX HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jul 20 2008, 03:36 PM~11133558
> *:biggrin:
> *


post a bigger picture of your avitar homie


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

HERE U GO HOMIE,ITS A PIC OF MY DUECE TAKEN BY JOHNNY(STREETSTARS DVD)


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

:0


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jul 22 2008, 08:46 AM~11147476
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 22 2008, 11:48 AM~11149264
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHATS HAPPENIN TERMITE


----------



## AZLACS (May 1, 2008)

THATS SOME TIGHT WORK MAN!! :yes:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jul 22 2008, 12:10 PM~11149494
> *WHATS HAPPENIN TERMITE
> *



NADA :biggrin: 

plain and simple :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AZLACS_@Jul 22 2008, 01:20 PM~11150218
> *THATS SOME TIGHT WORK MAN!! :yes:
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

CARSHOW COMING UP....WHO NEEDS SHIRTS? 2 - 3 DAY TURNAROUND
Give me a call 602 518 2630
CAR CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS GET THEM SHIRTS MADE FOR A KOO PRICE! I KNOW I CAN BEAT YOUR PRINTERS PRICE ON SHIRTS.....holla at me ill HOOK it up!! I GOT THEM PRO CLUBS ALSO cheaper then them chineese people!
[


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jul 24 2008, 02:51 PM~11170343
> *:biggrin:
> *


TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## AZ SUPERSHOW/S.E.E (Jul 10, 2008)

LETS GET REGISTERED...........IT'S GONNA BE BIG THIS YEAR!......SPACES WILL SELL OUT


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

CARSHOW COMING UP....Let me do your shirts ill beat your printers prices and print them sooner then he/she can. 2 - 3 DAY TURNAROUND
Give me a call 602 518 2630
.....holla at me ill HOOK it up!! I GOT THEM PRO CLUBS ALSO cheaper then them chineese people!


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

NICE WORK HOMIE


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG LAZY_@Jul 30 2008, 01:23 PM~11216375
> *NICE WORK HOMIE
> *


THANKS MAN :biggrin:


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jul 31 2008, 12:21 PM~11224212
> *THANKS MAN :biggrin:
> *


WHEN I GET THINGS GOING IN A FEW MONTHS ILL BE CONTACTING YOU ABOUT A COUPLE OF THOSE


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG LAZY_@Jul 31 2008, 10:54 AM~11224601
> *WHEN I GET THINGS GOING IN A FEW MONTHS ILL BE CONTACTING YOU ABOUT A COUPLE OF THOSE
> *


SOUNDS GOOD HOMIE


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

CAN I GET ONE. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

what up! anthony..,,,,my homies said that you got down on the board


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

THANKS MAN ,THAT TRE LOOKS BEAUTIFUL HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Aug 2 2008, 12:32 PM~11241913
> *CAN I GET ONE. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP FRANK :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)




----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

A COUPLE MORE


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Aug 16 2008, 11:13 AM~11358968
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

Anthony got down on this one for my lil girl, shit is badass, great work and REAL fast turnaround, thanks again homie, and congrats on your spread in LRM, i was wondering if that was you.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

(oh yeah and we already posted these pics in the I HOPE SHE'S 18 topic....    )


----------



## AZ SUPERSHOW/S.E.E (Jul 10, 2008)

2 MORE WEEKS......IF YOU HAVENT PREREG THIS IS YOUR LAST WEEKEND TO DO SO. WE ARE GONNA BE REAL TIGHT ON SPACES FOR THE LAST MINUTE PEOPLE. SO I ADVICE YOU TO CALL ME ASAP!


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

ANYONE WHO NEEDS A SIGN DONE,VEGAS IS COMIN UP QUICK!!! THEY'RE STILL GOIN FOR 100 BUCKS PLUS SHIPPING. JUST PM ME WITH THE INFO & A PHOTO SO I CAN MATCH IT UP. OR CAL 623-221-4376 - ANTHONY -


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

im going to need a new sign in a couple months


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Sep 2 2008, 06:12 PM~11501172
> *im going to need a new sign in a couple months
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

heres a couple more


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

HERES ONE FOR EDDIE OF LUXURIOUS IN SAN JOSE


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Sep 4 2008, 07:36 AM~11515311
> *heres a couple more
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass work i'm going to get at you soon


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Sep 11 2008, 02:14 PM~11578006
> *bad ass work i'm going to get at you soon
> *


THANKS HOMIE,HIT ME UP WHEN UR READY!


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Sep 11 2008, 12:15 PM~11577451
> *HERES ONE FOR EDDIE OF LUXURIOUS IN SAN JOSE
> 
> 
> ...


niceeeeeeeee


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT NICE WORK HOMIE ILL BE HITTING YOU UP SOON


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Sep 4 2008, 07:36 AM~11515311
> *heres a couple more
> 
> 
> ...


I NEED THREE OF THEM


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by purecandy az_@Sep 12 2008, 05:35 AM~11583884
> *I NEED THREE OF THEM
> *


let me know when homie! jus pm me with the info :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

ill be in touch next year for some


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DETACHED_@Sep 13 2008, 11:10 PM~11597072
> *ill be in touch next year for some
> *


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Mar 7 2008, 10:41 PM~10117676
> *IF YOU NEED A SIGN DONE HIT ME UP @ 623-221-4376 - ANTHONY-
> $ 100 FLAT RATE. I CAN ALSO SHIP ANYWHERE IF NEEDED!!
> 
> ...


Whats the approx turn around time? pleas shoot me a PM.

Thanks 
P Nutt


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Sep 15 2008, 12:17 PM~11607189
> *Whats the approx turn around time? pleas shoot me a PM.
> 
> Thanks
> ...


PM SENT


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

CHEAP PRICES WITH A 2 or 3 DAY TURNAROUND TIME!


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

What are the dimensions on one of these basic signs?


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Sep 16 2008, 10:00 PM~11622245
> *What are the dimensions on one of these basic signs?
> *


20X30


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Sep 11 2008, 01:15 PM~11577451
> *HERES ONE FOR EDDIE OF LUXURIOUS IN SAN JOSE
> 
> 
> ...


GOT MY IN TODAY.BAD ASS THANKS ANTHONY......SEE YOU IN VEGAS :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@Sep 17 2008, 04:28 PM~11628524
> *GOT MY IN TODAY.BAD ASS THANKS ANTHONY......SEE YOU IN VEGAS :biggrin:
> *


YOUR WELCOME,THANKS FOR THE BUSINESS HOMIE. VEGAS IS GONNA BE GOOD!!!


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

HERES RICKS FROM DELEGATION CC


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Sep 19 2008, 10:48 AM~11644432
> *HERES RICKS FROM DELEGATION CC
> 
> 
> ...


got it 2 day....Great Work homie thanks alot


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Sep 25 2008, 04:58 PM~11699782
> *got it 2 day....Great Work homie thanks alot
> *


NO PROB HOMIE,GLAD U LIKE IT!


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Sep 19 2008, 10:48 AM~11644432
> *HERES RICKS FROM DELEGATION CC
> 
> 
> ...


  LOOKS REAL GOOD LET ME KNW WAT U NEED SO U CAN START ON MINE :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Sep 26 2008, 02:01 PM~11708522
> * LOOKS REAL GOOD LET ME KNW WAT U NEED SO U CAN START ON MINE :biggrin:
> *


JUS PM ME THE INFO & ILL KNOCK IT OUT HOMIE!


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

TTT................


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 27 2008, 03:49 PM~11715676
> *ttt
> *


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

bump bump bump :biggrin:


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

LOOKS GOOD WHEN I FINISH MY CAR IM GOING TO HIT U UP :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridersin925_@Oct 1 2008, 04:25 PM~11752828
> *LOOKS GOOD WHEN I FINISH MY CAR IM GOING TO HIT U UP :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

TTT


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

even the women love your signs..... :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skan91_@Oct 6 2008, 07:44 PM~11797142
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM NICE PIC HOMIE,THX!!!


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skan91_@Oct 6 2008, 06:44 PM~11797142
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)




----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

q-vo anthony...ttt for the homeboy with sum badass talent


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Oct 23 2008, 04:21 PM~11955281
> *
> *


my compa will be contacting you soon


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

I'll be hitting you up real soon. whats the shipping price to las vegas?


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skan91_@Oct 6 2008, 07:44 PM~11797142
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: DOO DA GIRLS CUM WITH IT?? LOL!! :thumbsup:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Ill be hitting you up in a few weeks bro. My car is almost done. My deadline is the Magnifico show in Houston. Heres a few pics of my car. I named her MEZMERIZED.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Heres pics of the murals that were done on the rocker panels.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Check out my build topic in the next couple of weeks. I should have my interior completed by then. Oh yeah and this is my daily driver. My friend Chad(Funkytownroller) recommended you. You did a sign for his daughters bike called "Innocence".


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## $ExclusivE CEO$ (Aug 29, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Mar 18 2008, 08:41 PM~10201831
> *HERES ONE FOR BENGIE OF CARNALES UNIDOS,MERCED CA.
> 
> 
> ...


need another one :biggrin:


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

clean work homie,I will be hitting you up soon to paint my engine when i get it back.


----------



## ROLLERZONLYCADDY93 (Aug 14, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

IS HOMIE STILL AROUND????


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

he's still around......look under car club.....spirit c.c. or pm him :biggrin:


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Feb 6 2010, 10:47 AM~16531365
> *IS HOMIE STILL AROUND????
> *


his number is in the signature


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

HE DID MINE BEFORE VEGAS!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Oct 10 2009, 12:58 PM~15319684
> *Ill be hitting you up in a few weeks bro. My car is almost done. My deadline is the Magnifico show in Houston. Heres a few pics of my car. I named her MEZMERIZED.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## KhushbuMalik (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi,

Coooooooool. :biggrin:


----------



## KhushbuMalik (Feb 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KhushbuMalik_@Feb 12 2010, 04:28 AM~16591366
> *Hi,
> 
> Coooooooool.  :biggrin:
> *


Regards,
Khushbu Malik
Chevrolet Steering


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

ill be hitting you up for a few signs soon.


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

WICH TECHNIQUE WAS USED TO DO THE ''AMBITIONS'' WORD??


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 17 2010, 07:28 PM~16921280
> *
> 
> 
> ...


jus masked it and sprayed it


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

nice work !!!!


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

my :ninja: whats up anthony....


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Mar 21 2010, 09:44 PM~16955828
> *jus masked it and sprayed it
> *


How long does it take from time order is placed to the time it is shipped?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan+Mar 17 2010, 07:28 PM~16921280-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 He had ours done in just a couple days. Very good guy to do business with. :thumbsup:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 19 2010, 02:16 AM~17234156
> *This is the sign for my sons bike, and it stills look like it was just done.  He did a great job!
> :wave:
> 
> ...


 Thank u for the reference. I believe I will call the number in his sig. gonna get mine done for the new year.


----------



## El Frijolito (Dec 23, 2008)

HEY HOMIE ISENT YOU A PM GET AT ME WHIT THE INFO


----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS (Oct 9, 2009)

:0


----------

